# Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?



## pyro (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Angeregt durch einen Forenuser möchte ich eine rechteckige Mörtelwanne mit den Abmaßen 40x75x30cm als Filter benutzen. 

Das Wasser kommt über einen 1" Schlauch aus dem Teich rechts in die Wanne, an der linken vorderen Ecke führt ein 50er Rohr aus der Wanne raus in das Bachlaufbecken. Zwischen Einlauf und Ablauf bleibt also ca. 60cm Platz für diverse Filtermedien.

Nun habe ich auf Ebay geschaut, Filtermatten gibt es in verschiedenen Porengrößen, es gibt Japanmatten, es gibt gewellte Matten, es gibt Steinchen, es gibt Kunststoffgranulat usw.

Wie sollte ich am besten meinen Filter aufbauen, wie die ca. 60cm am besten ausnutzen???


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hallo Pyro,

ich weiß nicht ob ich das war, da ich einen Mörtelkistenbach betreibe? Ich fnde 1 Mörtelkiste zu wenig. Warum nicht den ganzen Bauch aus Mörtelkisten bauen? Da hast Du mehr Volumen zum Filtern und wenn Du es geschickt machst sieht es dann auch fast aus wie ein Bach.

So mein 1. Gedanke

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Vera44 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hallo!
Ich finde  die "Speissbütt" auch zu klein.Du wirst eine heiden Arbeit haben die sauber zu halten.
und das Filterergebnis wird wohl auch nicht berauschend sein. Thomas Idee ist gut oder nehm ne Regentonne als Filter..oder 2......


----------



## Aqua0403 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hallo Pyro,

es kommt ganz drauf an wie groß dein Teich ist und welchen Fischbesatz du hast. Aber mehr Filtervolumen ist immer besser. Du kannst ja auch 2 Mörtelwannen benutzen. Aber zur Reihenfolge der Filtermedien würde ich dir empfehlen, da es ja ein Durchlauffilter wird, mit Japanmatte anzufangen, danach kommt Filterschwamm grob, dann fein und dann würde ich Biokugeln einsetzen. Du kannst zur Grobfilterung natürlich auch Bürsten nehmen. 

Gruß Emre


----------



## Janski (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Tach Pyro,

also wenn du da nicht viel Wasser durchleitest empfehle ich dir Filterschaumstoff.

http://www.aquaristikschneider.de/Shop/Shop.html

Dort bekommste den günstig und in guter Qualität 

Natürlich von grob nach fein.
Man unterscheidet die Größe der Poren dabei nach der Einheit ppi, was nichts anderes bedeutet als pores per inch und du weißt wieviel Poren pro 2,5cm die Matte hat.

Dabei geht es von ganz grob ppi 10 bis hin zu sehr fein ppi 45.

3cm Matten lassen sich leichter spülen, aber du brauchst natürlich auch mehr, 10cm sind fast unmöglich vernünfig zu reinigen, ich verwende seit Jahren 5cm Dicke wenn du die Matten mehrmals in einem Eimer mit Wasser ausquetschst und immer mal wieder mit dem Schlauch absprühst geht das wunderbar und die halten auch sehr viel Schmutz zurück.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen Not-Überlauf einplanen.


MfG
Jan


MfG
Jan


----------



## pyro (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Super so schnell so viele Antworten.


Die Anregung kam von mitch der zwei Wannen hintereinander als Filter hat. Ich wollte eigendlich ganz ohne Filter arbeiten aber diese eine Wanne konnte ich gerade noch unterbringen. Mehr geht leider absolut überhaupt nicht, kein Platz vorhanden.

Das Becken das von der Wanne aus gespeist wird fasst beinahe 400 Liter. Ich wüsste nicht wie ich das zu einem "Riesenfilter" umbauen soll damit das ganze auch noch ansehnlich aussieht. 


Der Teich wird wohl an die 10 000 Liter rankommen. Derzeit sind knappe 7000 Liter drin und ich habe noch 20cm bis zum Endwasserstand. Viele Fotos sieht man in meinem Teichbauthread. Fischbestand plane ich in nächster Zeit gar nichts. Evtl. in 2-3 Monaten mache ich mir darüber Gedanken einen sehr humanen Fischbestand einzusetzen. Maximal 10 Stück, jedoch keine Kois.

Die Pumpe bringt wenn ich die Förderhöhe einrechne ca. 1700 Liter in der Stunde. 

Einen Not-Überlauf plane ich ein - doppelt eigendlich denn das 50er Rohr sorgt für einen Wasserstand von 25cm in der Wanne, die Filtermedien plane ich ca. 27cm hoch damit läuft das Wasser ungefiltert oben drüber falls das Filtermedium zu ist. Weiterhin plane ich dann im Einlassbereich an der oberen Kante mehrere 20mm Bohrungen damit das Wasser bei einer Höhe von 28cm wieder in den Teich zurückläuft.


Filtermatten möchte ich maximal 5cm dicke Matten verwenden - zwischen jeder Matte ein paar cm Abstand zur nächsten Matte. Aber soll ich nun nur Matten verwenden oder noch andere Sachen wie Biokugeln oder Plastikgranulat oder oder oder???

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hi Pyro, Das 400 l Becken verstehe ich nicht. Wenn Du auf die Länge kein Volumen scaffen kannst dann in die Tiefe. Regentonnen oder ähnliches. 90 l Mörtelkiste zu 250 Liter eingegrabene Regentonne.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

hallo jürgen,

da du ja noch etwas platz neben dem pflanzenteich hast  kannst du ja später immer noch einen größeren filter bauen (2 kisten / regentonne / ... ), mehr geht immer. 

hier ist meine filter konstellation nochmal etwas genauer beschrieben:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/409

bisher komme ich mit dem filter recht gut aus, natürlich sind die reinigungsintervalle anders wie bei anderen filtern - ich mach ihn halt sauber wenn er es braucht  

er sorgt zusätzlich zu den pflanzen dafür das die ca. 7m³ wasser klar bleiben, und die wasserwerte ok sind, die goldis freuen sich 

ich finde das preis/leistungs verhältnis dieses einfachen filters


----------



## pyro (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Das hier auf dem Bild ist mein zum Teich erhöhtes Wasserbecken das direkt an der Terasse angrenzt. Das zweite Bild zeigt die Perspektive vom Teich aus. 

Das erhöhte Wasserbecken fasst beinahe 400 Liter, die Mörtelwanne steht direkt auf der Grundstücksgrenze und drückt den Zaun der noch hinkommt schon nach aussen - dort hinten ist Schluss, keine Chance mehr irgend eine größere Wanne oder Tonne einzubuddeln.


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

hi thomas,



> Das 400 l Becken verstehe ich nicht.


 = pflanzenfilter  

ich denke mit der kiste ist schon mal ein guter anfang gemacht - der filterschaum wird einiges an schmodder zurückhalten ==> weniger futter für die algen 




> jürgen: ... direkt auf der Grundstücksgrenze


 dann muss der eine eben reichen


----------



## Plätscher (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*



			
				pyro schrieb:
			
		

> Filtermatten möchte ich maximal 5cm dicke Matten verwenden - zwischen jeder Matte ein paar cm Abstand zur nächsten Matte. Aber soll ich nun nur Matten verwenden oder noch andere Sachen wie Biokugeln oder Plastikgranulat oder oder oder???
> 
> Gruss, Jürgen



Hallo Jürgen,

Ich würds bei den Matten belassen, dann arbeitet das Teil  rein mechanisch als Vorfilter. Die Biokugeln usw. sind ja dafür da damit sich dort Bakkis ansiedeln um die Nährstoffe im Wasser umzuwandeln. Aber diese Aufgabe erfüllt die Besiedlungsoberfläche in deinem Teich. Die paar Kügelchen die noch in diesen Bottich passen werden wohl nur einen geringen Effekt haben, aber beim reinigen dich stören.


----------



## Joerg (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hi pyro,
eine Mörtelwanne als Filter für einen 10.000 Liter Teich ist völlig ungeeignet.
Du planst ja noch Fische "6-8 Goldfische" einzusetzen - aus denen sind im nächsten Jahr 60-80 geworden und die schwimmen dann in ihren Ausscheidungen.
Als allgemeine Empfehlung sollte in einem mit Fischen besetzten Teich, ein Filter 50% vom Inhalt stündlich umwälzen können. Das wären dann bei die 5000 Liter/ Stunde.
Egal ob du Platz dafür hast, deinen Fischen solltest du einen Filter gönnen, der das auch leisten kann.
Mit ein wenig Eigenleistung lassen sich auch Filter günstig realisieren. Die sind aber deutlich größer als eine Mörtelwanne.
Ein vernünftig geplanter Bachlauf, kann einen Teil dieser Abbauleistung auch erbringen. Dann sollte man ihn entsprechend planen.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hi Pyro, hi Mitch,

400 Liter Pflanzenfilter, sehr schön, ja dann würde ich trotzdem eine Regentonne zum Vorfiltern nehmen weil mehr Volumen (Platz für Dreck und Zeugs). Je mehr Volumen um so weniger reinigen... 
Unter uns (nicht weitersagen...) meine feinster Vorfilter vor dem Pflanzenfilter sind ausrangierte Strumphosen von meiner Frau. Somit habe ich immer Nachschub im Haus und  die holen gut raus. Das war jetzt kein Tipp... 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## pyro (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Jetzt muss ich diesen Thread wieder aktivieren da noch kein greifbares Ergebnis vorliegt.

Nochmal zur Sachlage.

Ich habe eine Mörtelwanne und möchte diese als Filter benutzen. Die Mörtelwanne ragt bereits 2cm ins Nachbargrundstück rein - ich habe KEINE Möglichkeit hier ein größeres Behältnis zu verbauen und will das auch nicht.

Zwischen Einlauf vom Teich und Auslauf zum Bachbecken habe ich ca. 60cm Platz für Filtermatten, Japanmatte, Biokugeln usw.

Welcher Filteraufbau ist ratsam? Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## Nori (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Bevor jetzt wieder einer einen Vliesfilter in den Bottich setzen will , mal kurz zwei Ideen:
Ich hatte mal einen Kauffilter, der in etwa die Größe des Kübels hatte mit folgender Bestückung:
Filterbürsten, dann grobe Filtermatte, ne Japanmatte, ne feinere Filtermatte und zum Schluß Bio-Balls
Eine andere Idee wäre einfach einen Compactsieve anstelle des Mörtelkübels zu nehmen - das Teil wäre auch schmaler, damit du erst gar nicht auf das Nachbargrundstück kämst und reinigen lässt sich das Teil in Sekunden.
Am besten wäre eine Kombination aus CS und deiner Wanne - so vorgereinigtes Wasser würde etwaige Filterschwämme erst gar nicht so belasten.
Vielleicht auch einfach nur den Einlauf über so ein Edelstahlsieb, dass leicht herausnehmbar verbaut werden sollte, ausführen und dann eine mittelgrobe (PPI 20) Matte und den Rest mit Biomedien - vielleicht 20 Liter Crystalmax oder ähnliches.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Nori (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hab ich noch vergessen.
Der Mörtelbottich sollte noch etwas verstrebt werden - ich hab ja auch einen in Gebrauch als Innenschale in einem anderen Gehäuse und da hab ich einfach die Seitenwände miteinander miitels Kunststoffstrebe verschraubt am oberen Wannenrand.
Wenn du das nicht machst steht der Rand garantiert nochmal 3-5 cm weiter zum Nachbarn hinüber weil der Kübel durch den Wasserdruck recht "bauchig" wird!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hallo Pyro,

da Du einen Pflanzenfilter hast und die Pflanzen auch wachsen und gedeien sollen, würde ich nur fein vorflitern.
Ich will Dir mal eine recht wartungsarme (Preiswerte) Version vorstellen.
 

Zu Den Kosten:
2*1,00 Euro Mörteleimer
0 Euro Stumpfhose
5 Euro Siebset
3 Euro Pflanzkorb

Zur Wartung

1. Pflanzkorb immer mal auskippen.
2. alle paar Monate/ Wochen Eimer Rausnenehmen auf den Kompost kippen, kräftig durchspülen 
3. 1 mal im Jahr Mörtelkiste auskippen.

Bioballs und so weiter halte ich persönlich für überflüssig, dafür hast Du den Pflanzenfilter. 
Arbeitest Du mit Matten mußt Du immer die Matten auswaschen, weil sich der ganze Kram darin verhäddert (wie er es auch soll). Somit sehe ich mit allem was Du mehr in die Mörtelkiste steckst nur mehr Wartungsaufwand. 
Also alle paar Tage/Wochen alle Matten raus, versuchen die wieder sauber zu bekommen... 

Mein Vorschlag zur Mörtelkiste. Die Filterung auf Stumpfhosenkorngröße ist sehr fein und das Wasser ist kristallklar.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## pyro (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hallo Thomas!

Der Vorschlag der Eimer in der Wanne ist klasse, den Gedanken behalte ich mal.

Ich würde aber trotzdem nach dem Einlaufeimer noch Filtermatten reinsetzen. So schlimm wird das säubern schon nicht sein.


Bezüglich Zulauf sollte ich erwähnen das die Bachlaufpumpe in einem Pumpengehäuse sitzt das maximal ca. 5mm grosse Löcher hat. Es kommt also kein großer Müll durch den Zulauf und der Einlaufeimer müsste dann entsprechend viele maximal 3mm Bohrungen aufweisen... oder größere Bohrungen und ein Netz drum herum.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Servus Thomas,
die Idee gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut,
ich überlege mir ja auch noch etwas, wenn ich ab und zu meinen geplanten Bachlauf
einschalte, dass ich dann zumindest etwas Nährstoffe herausbringe.
Auf dem Foto sieht man den angedachten Platz.
LG Markus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hallo Pyro,

schön, dass es gefällt.

Um den Eimer würde ich auf keinen Fall ein Sieb setzen, weil sich der Eimer schnell zusetzt. 
Mit der beschribenen Variante dient die gesamte Mörtelkiste als Müllsammelstelle. (Viel Volumen)

Was Du Machen kannst, wenn kein grober Unrat durchkommt, die beiden Siebe an den Zulauf nehmen. Da hast Du keine Selbstreinigung der Siebe, sondern mußt immer Siebe auskippen und spülen.
Mach das wirklich so wie beschrieben und ob Du noch ein paar Matten dazwischensetzt oder nicht ist egal, Du mußt nur öfter sauber machen(wems gefällt...) 

Die Bohrungen würde ich schon groß wählen (damit es nicht verstopft, wenn da Blätter reingeraten.) Setze die Bohrungen beim Einlauf und Auslauf oben an, damit die Eimer zum Absetzbehälter werden. Ich habe die zuweit unten eingezeichnet.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hi Markus,

Mörtelkisten sind total Billige und so genial einsetzbare Dinger...

Ich habe die Bohrungen nochmal genauer eingezeichnet, damit sich möglichst viel im 1. Eimer absetzt (Für die Kritiker, es bleibt nicht alles im Eimer). Auf keinen Fall sollten die Bohrungen unten angebracht werden, weil man sonst den Unrat in der Mörtelkiste pemanent aufwühlt.

Skizze mit neuen Bohrlöchern:
 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## MartinBoll (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Mal von mir eine kleine Zwischenfrage:
Sind Mörtelwannen beim Teichfilter geeignet? Ich hatte die Idee bisher vermieden, da ich davon ausging, dass diese zu viele "Giftstoffe" ins Wasser abgeben? Allein schon wenn man im Baumarkt in der Ecke der Mörtelwannen, Speißkübel und Eimer steht, bekommt man ja schon vom Geruch sofort Kopfschmerzen. 

Weichmacher sind zwar überall drin, aber kann ich die wirklich bedenkenlos einsetzen?
Würde mir beim anstehenden Filterbau neue Möglichkeiten eröffnen.


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

hallo,

wie Nori schon meint:


> Am besten wäre eine Kombination aus CS und deiner Wanne


 
 , besser als 


> Thomas : ... Strumphosen von meiner Frau


 


so kann ein siebfilter (marke eigenbau) aussehen:

     

er funktioniert seit 3 jahren sehr gut.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hallo Mitch,

Sehr schöner Filter, den Du gebaut hast, riesen Kompliment. Das Prinzip von meinem Vorschlag ist das gleiche, nur das am Ablauf das Sieb hängt und ob Du eine Strumpfhose oder ein Filtersieb aus dem Fachhandel nimmst ist doch egal, das Ergebnis ist das Selbe. (Strumphosen sind sehr robust und feinmaschig, ich setze die seit Jahren ein und bei der Materialnachschub gibt es auch keine Sorgen.) Den Tip hatte ich hier aus dem Forum, wo jemand mit Strumphosen die Filterqualität seines Siebfilters überprüft hat. Ich Prüfe halt nicht nur, sondern ich filtere damit)
So wie ich Pyro verstanden habe, will er die Wanne komplett fluten und somit scheidet Deine Variante wieder aus... Wir brauchen das nicht diskutieren, das muß Pyro wissen.


@Martin ich glaube nicht, dass sie giftig sind. Das sind Produktionsausdunstungen, die nach 2 Wochen verflogen sind. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

hallo Thomas,

 , naja eigentlich war der siebfilter nur als provisorium gedacht - aber wie es halt so im leben ist - es funzt  



> So wie ich Pyro verstanden habe, will er die Wanne komplett fluten und somit scheidet Deine Variante wieder aus


 
der siebfilter ist ja nur der vorfilter für meine m-wannen, und steht oben drauf.
das hätte ich wohl vorhin noch dazu schreiben sollen  .. die hitze 

 
ich hoffe das man(n) es nun erkennt 








ps: ich find strumpfhosen am bein besser


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

PS: irgenwann sind Strumpfhosen am Bein auch nicht mehr schön, dann kommen Sie in den Teich (Frisch gewaschen, versteht sich...):smoki


----------



## pyro (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Die Mörtelwanne von mir hat eine Höhe von ca. 32cm - der normale Auslauf ist bei ca. 24cm montiert - ein zweiter Notablauf bei ca. 27cm.

Der Wasserstand wird sich also im Normalfall bei ca. 25-26cm einpendeln.


Diesen Thread und die Zeichnungen muss ich mir nochmal in aller Ruhe ansehen weil jetzt gerade kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht alles nachvollziehen. Auch diesen Siebfilter von Mitch kapier ich gerade gar nicht wie da das Wasser fließt usw. ???

Ich werde mich in den kommenden Tagen nach vereckigen Behältern umsehen die möglichst gut in die Mörtelwanne rein passen. Da auf Ebay die Filtermatten relativ günstig sind werd ich mir eine 10er und eine 20er Filtermatte, je 5 cm stark kaufen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hallo Pyro, 

schade, das Du uns so wenig glaubst. 
Der Siebfilter von Mitch ist eine sehr geniale Sache, da selbstreinigend. 
Auch mein Filtervorschlag ist selbstreinigend.
Auch ein Trommelfilter ist allerbestens selbstreinigend.

Selbstreinigend heißt, der ganze Schnodder wird in einem Sammelbecken gesammel, und ist somit leicht zu reinigen. Die Strömung, wie auf Mitchs Bild gut zu sehen ist treibt den ganzen Algenkram sehr schön in den Auffangbehälter (Die Algenwurst auf dem Bild). Somit ist Mitschs Aufgabe lediglich, immer mal den Schnodder zu nehmen und in den Kompost zu geben.

Was Du bauen willst ist ein verstopfender Filter. 
Warum? 
Weil sich Die Poren Deiner Matten zusetzen, bis da nix mehr durchgeht. 
Somit wirst Du Stunden mit dem Gartenschlauch verbringen, um den Unrat wieder aus den Poren zu waschen.

Warum willst Du Matten verbauen? Wenn Du ein 10 Sieb nimmst und einen einfachen Siebfilter baust ist der Effekt der Selbe, nur eben viel einfacher zu warten.

Nächste Geschicht ist Deine Pumpe:

Du hattest geschrieben, das diese nur sehr kleine Löcher hat. Wenn ich das richtig sehe verbirgt sich hinter den Löchern noch eine Filtermatte. Somit brauchst Du nichts filtern, da eh kein Dreck in den Filter kommt, sondern ordentlich im Teich bleibt. Zustätzlich wird die Pumpenleistung immer weiter abnehmen, da der Filter in der Pumpe verstopft.

Das ist so schlimm nicht, wenn Du diese Pumpe in die Mörtelkiste setzen kannst und nur das saubere Wasser pumpst. Somit kann richtiges Dreckwasser in den Filter und die Pumpe befördert ausschließlich sauberes Wasser und verstopft somit nicht so schnell. 

Vieleicht hast Du ja Lust noch einwenig zu diskutieren und zu optimieren, bevor Du Dir bei E-Bay irgendwelche tollen Sachen kaufst.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## pyro (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hallo Thomas!

Es geht hier nicht darum etwas zu glauben oder in Frage zu stellen.... es geht darum das Prinzip zu verstehen was Ihr genau meint. Bislang kommen schöne Bilder und Skizzen aber ich habe die Funktion die dahintersteht noch nicht ganz kapiert. Darum habe ich geschrieben ich muss mir das ganze mal in Ruhe anschaun.

Es spricht nichts dagegen wenn etwas leicht zu reinigen ist - ganz im Gegenteil.

Die Bachlaufpumpe von mir ist in einem Plastikgehäuse untergebracht die viele Löcher mit ca 5mm Durchmesser aufweist. Ein Fiterschwamm ist nicht in dem Gehäuse.


Gern können wir weiterdiskutieren, das Thema ist interessant und noch ist nichts passiert. Bei Ebay hab ich also auch noch nichts gekauft.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hallo Pyro,

ich habe Dir mal fix Skizzen zu Mitchs Siebfilter und Deinem Filter gemacht. 
Das braune/ grüne, was ich dimmer reinmale, soll Zeigen, wo sich der Dreck sammelt. 

Siebfilterprinzip:
 

Mattenfilterprinzip:
 

Bei Deiner Variante sammelt er sich im Filtermaterial, sprich Matte, somit mußt Du die sauber machen. 
Bei dem Siebfilter, wie von Mitch vorgeschlagen, wird über das Sieb immer Wasser darübergespült und somit immer saubergehalten. Im Auffangbecken sammelt sich der ganze Plunder und das Sie ist immer frei und verstopft (wahrscheinlich) nicht. 
Den Siebfilter mußt Du über Deine Mörtelkiste bauen, damit das saubere Wasser runterplätschern kann.  (Ist eigentlich gut auf Mitchs Bildern zu sehen)

Bei meinem Vorschlag ähnlich, nur das der ganze Plunder in der Mörtelkiste im Wasser abgelagert wird.
Bei meiner Variante passt alles ! in ! die Mörtelkiste und ist lange nicht so konfortabel wie beim Siebfilter. Bei Dieser Variante kannst Du evtl. die Pumpe ins saubere Wasser setzen und von Teich das Dreckwasser in den Filter holen. (Das schaft Deine Pumpe nicht, bei 5mm passt kein Blatt durch)

Bei Deiner Variante setzen sich über kurz oder lang alle Poren zu und Du mußt richtig putzen.

Es gibt weit mehr Varianten, aber ein guter Vorabscheider, der wirklich ganz klares Wasser in den Pflanzenfilter entläßt ist glaube ich wichtiger, als das Wasser in der kleinen Kiste biologisch aufbereiten zu wollen. Das können Deine Pflanzen tun, dafür sind Sie da. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

hallo jürgen,

ich hoffe dass es nun besser ersichtlich ist


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

hi thomas,

  du auch picasso


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hi Mitch,

Na, gegen Dein Meisterwerk sehe ich ganz schön blass aus. 

Jetzt mal eine Frage, wieso braucht Du Filtermatten? Ist das Sieb zu grob? 
Hinter meinen Strumpfhosen wüßte ich nicht, welch groben Partikel noch aus dem Wasser zu holen sein sollten? Ich sags doch Strumpfhosen sind doch ein geniales Filtermedium. :smoki
Mal wirrklich, ich würde doch lieber Siebe übereinander stappeln, als Matten zu nehmen. 

(Die Nahlinsen sind da. Muß ich dann noch testen und kein Licht mehr..., mal sehen.)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## koifischfan (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Und übrigens lassen sich Schaumstoffmatten sehr leicht ausspülen. Und schnell geht es auch.


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

hallo thomas,

 for 


das sieb hat eine maschenweite von 0,2 mm, ist aus kunststoff und sollte eigentlich genügen um den meisten schmutz zu entfernen.

naja, die matten hatte ich vor dem siebbau gekauft  und als besiedlungsfläche für bakterien sind sie doch gut - schmutz halten sie zusätzlich zurück  

wäre doch schade gewesen sie auszusondern, oder?



aber die hauptsache ist das:

  

klares wasser


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hi Koifischfan,

es geht ja darum eine minimalistische Lösung für Pyro zu finden. Wenn er keine Matten braucht, was ich denke, dann raus damit. Ja, die gehen schon zu reinigen. Aber schau mal beim Siebfilter, immer mal eine Handvoll absammeln ist schon einfacher. 

@Mitch,

Damen-Nylonstrümpfe, Maschenweite ca. 200µm,
(Kunst-)Seidenblusen, Maschenweite ca. 100µm,
dichtgewebte Futterstoffe, Maschenweite ca. 100 µm, 

Kunstseidenbluse ist noch besser..., ich glaub meine Frau hat sowas nicht... Schade Schade

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hinter meinen Strumpfhosen wüßte ich nicht, welch groben Partikel noch aus dem Wasser zu holen sein sollten? Ich sags doch Strumpfhosen sind doch ein geniales Filtermedium. :smoki


Hi Thomas,
grundsätzlich hast du recht aber sie sind nur als Vorfilter verwendbar.
Die Filterwirkung ist besser als  200µm, da sich mit der Zeit ein "Filterkuchen" bildet, der deutlich feiner ist.
Filtermatten haben trotzdem zusätzlich eine gute Wirkung, da sie mit Bakterien besiedelt sind und diese Schwebstoffe anziehen. Diese werden dann dort direkt abgebaut. Hat man eine gute Vorfilterung, fällt kaum Reinigungsaufwand der Matten an. Die zusätzliche Filterleistung der Matten ist erheblich.
Will man nach dem Filter noch vorhandene feine Stoffe rausfiltern, empfiehlt sich Pollenvlies. Einfach mal testen, was darin nach dem Filter noch hängenbleibt. :smoki

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hallo Jörg,

Pyro will in einen Pflanzenfilter einleiten und sucht "nur" nach einem Vorfilter. Das Argument Matte und Bakkies ist wohl wahr und die Oberfläche ist sicher größer als bei Plasteballs. 
Ich persönlich lebe mit den 0,2 mm und werfe den Rest dem Pflanzenfilter mit Bakkies zum Frass vor. Die Mörtelkiste mit Matten füllen (ohne direkt Filterfunktion) ist eine sehr gut Idee.  
Da Pyros Pflanzenfilter mit 400l recht klein ist, denke ich, dass Du und Mitch ein unschlagbares Argument für Filtermatten gefunden habt. (habe ich so noch nicht betrachtet). 

Pyro bekommt mit nur einer Mörtelkiste schon den perfekten Filter, vor dem Pflanzenfilter. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## pyro (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Danke, jetzt habe ich verstanden von was Ihr redet und wie der Siebfilter bei Mitch funktioniert. Bei dieser Lösung müsste ich also eine Kiste auf meine Mörtelwanne stellen... 

Fragen:

1. Wie gross (Fläche Sieb) soll das ganze mindestens sein?
2. Wie flach darf der Winkel vom Sieb sein?
3. Welches Sieb wird da verwendet?


----------



## Piddel (20. März 2012)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hi Pyro,
was ist aus dem geplanten Mörtelkistenfilter geworden ? Will etwas ähnliches bauen.
Oder hab ich was übersehen hmmm... überlesen...


----------



## pyro (20. März 2012)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Stand der Dinge ist das noch nichts passiert ist. Der "Filter" lief letztes Jahr ohne grossartige einbauten einfach mit einer Filterpatrone übers Ablaufrohr.

Die Aussage das die Rohrdurchführung mittels Silikon nicht lange hält hat sich bewahrheitet, ich muss nach Rohrflanschen suchen und das ganze nochmal neu machen... oder eben wieder ein Provisorium mit Silikon für einen Sommer.

Für das Filterinnenleben habe ich mir U-Profile aus Aluminium zur Seite gelegt, auch Plexiglas ist hier und ich habe ein Sieb geschenkt bekommen. Filtermaterial muss ich mir erst noch kaufen und ich hoffe das ich in den nächsten Wochen die Zeit finde den Filter so zu bauen wie angedacht.


----------



## Piddel (20. März 2012)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hallo Pyro,
vorab vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.. - 

Werde erstmal weiter lesen und mich über die Mörtel/Pfanzenfilter-Idee schlau machen.
Wirklich sehr gute Ansätze hat ja der Gartenteichumbereiter in einem anderen Beitrag  bereits geliefert.
Bauen werde ich das sowas - oder ähnlich - in meinem 2012er Projekt.

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. März 2012)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hallo Piddel, hallo Pyro,

ich würde es heute nicht mehr so machen.... Freut mich aber, das den Kram den ich so schreibe auch jemand ließt. 

Eine Durchgänige Folie läßt sich beeser gestalten. ein paar Steine unter die Folie gepackt und man kann lauter kleine und Große Mörtelkisten formen. 
Das Prinzip der Mörtelkisten ist gut, das würde ich auch weiterhin so beibehalten, aber eben komplett aus Folie formen.

Mir erschien das auch als total einfach, ein paar Kisten einbuddel und fertig. 

Aber die Kisten haben sich bei mir im laufe der Zeit geneigt. Somit habe ich Probleme mit den überläufen, die zu knapp sind bei mir und keine Lust mehr daran rumzuwerkeln. 

Eine Folie, links und rechts die Ränder schön hochziehen und in der Mitte viele "Mörtelkisten" formen und die Eimer rein. So würde ich es heute machen und wenn ich Zeit dafür bekomme, werd ichs auch tun (in 2 Jahren...)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## pyro (23. März 2012)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Thomas, bei mir ist es so das ich nur eine Mörtelwanne als Filter aus Platzgründen habe und die steht auf einem festen Sockel der sich nicht neigt.

Das einzige Problem was ich mit dem Überlauf habe ist das sich das Silikon schon verabschiedet hat - ich brauch einen Flasch um das Rohr hier durch zu führen und anständig zu verkleben. Da das Auslaufrohr ein Gefälle von 20° haben sollte wird das auch noch ein Problem...

Irgendwie bekomm ich das schon auf die Reihe hoffe ich.


----------



## pyro (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

So, ich hole dieses Thema wieder nach oben da die Sache nun aktuell wird und in den nächsten Tagen ansteht.

Ich habe mir inzwischen für die Mörtelwanne Filterbürsten und auch eine Filtermatte grob gekauft. So ein bisschen Filtermaterial kostet nicht die Welt, macht nicht so viel Reinigungsarbeit und ich denke das ist OK.

Die Bachlaufpumpe die ich habe hat im Filterkorb maximal ca. 4mm grosse Ansauglöcher. Deshalb kommen keine grossen Schmutzpartikel wie Blätter, Tannenzapfen usw. in den Filter rein.

Ich möchte dennoch einen Vorfilter einbauen. Entweder mache ich das so wie der Gartenteichumbauer vorgeschlagen hat oder so wie mitch sein Siebfilter. Ich kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden welches System ich realisiere deshalb sollte hier noch ein wenig darüber gesprochen werden.

Gibt es einen Vorschlag eurerseits, neue Erkenntnisse, eine 3. Möglichkeit??


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Da du eine gepumpte Filteranlage betreibst, sollte ein Siebfilter eine gute Option sein.

Wichtig ist es langfristig so viel Biomasse aus dem Teich zu holen, bevor sie wieder den Algen als Nahrung zu Verfügung steht.

Filterbüsten funktionieren noch ganz gut in Schwerkraft oder wenn das Wasser langsam durchströmt. Die Reinigung ist nicht ganz so spassig.
Grobe oder auch mittlere Matten funktionieren ganz gut, solange nicht zu viel grober Schmutz kommt und die Oberfläche der Matten langsam durchströmt wird.
Ich habe aktuell auch noch Matten im Einsatz aber wegen dem guten Vorfilter sind diese nur alle paar Monate zu reinigen.

Falls du Wasser direkt von der Pumpe reinlaufen lässt, setzen die sich schnell zu. Wöchentliche Reinigung ist dann angesagt.
Was relativ kostengünstig und effektiv ist, sind Damenstrumpfhosen am Einlauf. Diese holen feine Partikel einfach aus dem Kreislauf.


Grundsätzlich ist natürlich die Größe des Filters entscheidend. Danach richten sich dann die Reinigungsintervalle.
Ich denke du hast genügend Threads gelesen, wo es darum ging, dass eine tägliche Reinigung der Matten notwendig war. 
Das macht auf Dauer einfach keinen Spass und die Biologie kann sich auch nicht entwickeln.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hallo pyro,

es ist doch eigentlich Ziel der Übung, den Dreck un den Filter zu bekommen. 
Wenn Du bei der Bachlaufpumpe nur 4mm großen Dreck durchläßt, bleibt alles ab 4,01 mm im Teich und diese Partikel verstopfen dann die Pumpe.

Da Du gerade alles neu machst, würde ich auch einen komplett neuen Filteraufbau machen. 
Ich bin ja selbst auch gerade dabei, alles neu zu machen...

Regentonnen haben erheblich mehr Volumen als die Mörtelkisten. 
Dann kannst Du dort auch eine Mammutpumpe zum Einsatz bringen. 

Mit Sieb oder RegentonnenSiebfiltervortex mußt Du entscheiden. 

Meine Überlegungen sind gewesen:

- Wenn ich ein Sieb nehme, brauche ich Förderhöhe um auf das Sieb zu Pumpen. 
- Wenn ich einen schlecht funktionierenden Vortex baue, habe ich eine große Absetzkammer  und kann die Siebreinigung per Spülen erledigen. 
- Die Absetzkammer kann ich durch Pumpen am Boden reinigen.
- Ziel ist es, die Wartung am Teich nur durch gezieltes öffnen von Luftventilen zu realisieren.

Bei mir wird es folgende Mammutpumpen nur zur Reinigung des Vortex geben:

1. InnenrohrreinigungsMammut: dient auch zur Rückspülung des Siebes
2. Regentonnenreinigungsmammut: dient zum reinigen des abgesetzten Dreckes in der Tonne und als Überlauf. Somit wird bei Regen immer der Dreck aus der Tonne geholt.

Weitere Mammute:
3. PflanzenfilterBodenreinigunsmammut: zutscht das Wasser vom Pflanzenfilterboden wieder in den Vortex.
4. Das Hauptmammut: Ist die Hauptpumpe, damit der Teich auch was davon hat.
5. Ein Kurzströmungsmammut: Ob ich das brauche oder einsetze weiß ich heute noch nicht.  Vorsehen kann man es ja schon mal.

Das Ganze wird angetrieben von einem einzigen Luftkompressor 35 Watt. 

Jede einzelne Pumpe kostet mich Pi mal Daumen 8 Euro 1 Rohr, 2 Bögen und ein Stück Luftschlauch.
Heißt, wenn man noch eine Idee hat irgendwo was zu Pumpen, kauft man sich ein Rohr und los gehts.

Weiterer Vorteil ist, Du hast keinen Strom im Teich, sondern nur Luftschläuche.

Ich bin gerade am schreiben meines Bauvortschrittes. Da der Bau gerade nur aus Rückschlägen besteht, habe ich nix zum Fortschritt zu schreiben. Ich denke, nächste Woche bin ich fertig.

Vieleicht ist das eine Anregung für Deinen Neubau.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## pyro (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hallo Thomas,

deine Ratschläge sind gut gemeint und auch vollkommen richtig - ich bin aber bei mir mit dem Teich, Filter, Bachlauf im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes an der Grenze... Grundstücksgrenze bzw. Terrassengrenze.
Die Mörtelkiste schaut wenn ichs ganz genau nehme schon 2-3 cm zum Nachbarn ins Grundstück. 

Größer, weiter, höher geht also nicht, ich muss das beste aus diesen Platzverhältnissen herausholen und da ich keinen mächtigen Fischbesatz plane muss das reichen.


Mammutpumpe... das Wort habe ich schon oft gelesen aber ich bin nicht darüber informiert was das eigendlich ist. Hier habe ich nachholbedarf und muss mich einlesen ehe ich mitreden kann. 

Wo finde ich denn den Thread zu Deinem Bau?

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mörtelwannen-Filter Eigenbau, welches Filtermedium?*

Hallo Jürgen, 

wenns nicht breiter geht, dann doch tiefer (Außer Dein Nachbar ist ein Maulwurf)
Mammutpumpen sind Luftheberpumpen. WP-3D hat gute Videos dazu gemacht und eine Optimierung der Luftheberpumpe ist auch bei diesem Tread entstanden. 
Such mal nach Lufthebervideos, dort findest Du alles, was Du wissen mußt. 
Mitch baut auch gerade so ein Ding, es ist wirklich einfach, Rohre und Luft fertig. 

Du brauchst eine gewisse Einblastiefe für die Luft. Deswegen ist es gut, wenn man in die tiefe baut. 

Mein Tread findest Du bei mit im Profil, aber so richtig fortgeschritten ist es noch nicht. Wenn ich es fertig habe, hoffe ich, dass es eine Empfehlung wird.

Grüße

Thomas


----------

